# Survivalists



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah! I do that with a few frineds every summer. Its fun and adventerous...:thumbs_up


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

What you call "survival" camping, is my eevryday camping. Bow drill fires, sleeping on the ground (I only construct a shelter if the weather is bad. I have slept in lean-tos alot- not always by choice though- and honestly a bed of boughs is just as good), and taking game for meals (plants are but a supplement or seasoning and fruits and nuts/seeds aren't always there). Heck, if there was a flint-like rock around here I would be tempted to go out with nothing. I spend my summers doin' it (it's better than being 'round the house...by FAR).

Keep it primitve


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

:up: Man I'm just Like you. I'd rather be outside than In. LoL I'm weird.....


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Im pretty much like you guys too... here i have my little bro who likes to stay inside and play video games.. when im here outside shooting my bow, guns, etc.... and bowfishing! I just got started and love it! great for the survival deal! We (me my mom my dad and some friends) are all goin on a Canoing trip and we are gunna have a destination, but it is going to take about 4 days to get there... so we are gunna have to catch some fish and stuff! Should be pretty fun!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ronaya said:


> I'm just wondering how many there are of you (Mostly Girls, but guys too) that are interested in survival camping. Like when you take a limited amount of supplies into the wild and build shelters, collect wild edibles, make fires without matches...
> I'm really into that kind of thing. In fact I'm going to be sleeping in a shelter I made in my woods tonight. I'll tell you how it goes.


How did ur night in the woods go anyways?


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

My night went well. I felt protected, and I didn't get cold until it got to be around 36 degrees, then my face got cold and I went inside. That was at 7:00 am, so I slept a pretty long time. My mistake was that I slept on a downward slope. Next time, I won't do that. The reason I am doing this is to be prepared for this 3 day thing I'm doing this summer. Not long, I know, but I will be alone and with a limited amount of food. I'm trying to figure out what is best, and I'm realizing it is all about going the extra mile.


----------



## Floridarcher (Aug 27, 2006)

thats the best way to camp


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ronaya said:


> My night went well. I felt protected, and I didn't get cold until it got to be around 36 degrees, then my face got cold and I went inside. That was at 7:00 am, so I slept a pretty long time. My mistake was that I slept on a downward slope. Next time, I won't do that. The reason I am doing this is to be prepared for this 3 day thing I'm doing this summer. Not long, I know, but I will be alone and with a limited amount of food. I'm trying to figure out what is best, and I'm realizing it is all about going the extra mile.


Where are u located? 36 degrees is pretty low! haha but yea.. ull be fine the 3 day trip!! Limit urself food and bring a fishing rod (if there is a stream or sumtin near by) and sum matches for a fire.. you should be just fine! We are goin on canoing trip and im bringin what i need.. they can bring what they want! Im soooo excited!!


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

:wink: We should all get together and go on one big survival trip to Antarctica. :wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bowhunter500 said:


> bring a fishing rod (if there is a stream or sumtin near by) and sum matches for a fire..


A few feet of nylon and a fly or two, as well as a few extra hooks should do you well. Target small fish, and lots of them, as it is easier than nailing a single large fish. And some chlorine tabs for water - you never know what you may be taking home in your intestines...

Matches... make sure that they are the waterproof kind... Nothing worse than opening the box and they are all soaked and useless...

I would also include some snare wire. You could trap an animal or two, especially birds with it. A nice sharp knife to buther things or set up your snares is also a good idea, and lastly, (This is important, folks!) a bit of seasoning helps foul tasting meat go down like a treat!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Forget the rod and reel- use a bush bow or a spear , alot more selective, and takes alot less time (and you can use that same bush bow to take small game). And if you're gonna take some "artificial fire", go with a cigarette lighter- waterproof. 

I don't know about seasoning though, there are alot of wild plants that work well as seasoning, like wild chives, wild garlic, garlic mustard, etc.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm located near the puget sound in washington state. Sadly, there is no pond in my woods, but I'm hoping to get a rabbit with my 20# recurve. Is that enough? because I have a 40# if need be.
I would love to take some matches, but I'm not doing ANYTHING modern. I'm trying to get it so it will be like a middle ages trip. My mom is making me bring a cellphone, but other than that, it should be comeptely authentic.

Have any of you seen The Lord of the Rings? Because I'm doing the camping trip in the "Aragorn" costume (it's not really a costume, it's more like a..... survival outfit) . So it will be like I'm a ranger. It should be really fun!! It's a little excentric,I know, but I've been plannin it for a LONG time. I'm so excited.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

I havn't ever skinned anything but a few fish. Is it scary the first time doing it with a larger, warm-blooded animal?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ronaya said:


> I havn't ever skinned anything but a few fish. Is it scary the first time doing it with a larger, warm-blooded animal?


Not at all! Just take ur time and the #20 recurve should be enough for a rabbit! If a pellet gun can put one down.. im sure a #20 recurve could do the same! 

And its not scary like i said to skin a larger, warm-blooded animal! Quite different from a fish i must say.. but dont let the "blood and guts" stop ya from continuing on with the skinning! and there is nothing wrong with the cell phone! I carry mine only for safety reasons in case something goes wrong!!


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ronaya said:


> I havn't ever skinned anything but a few fish. Is it scary the first time doing it with a larger, warm-blooded animal?


Nope... Like Bowhunter said, Just take your time.. try to rush it you'll cut yourself, If need be just skin it in chunks.. Just as easy. But with a rabit....ehh it would take you 5 minutes maybe. Good Luck! :thumbs_up


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Also you could go out and shoot 1 now and get some practice before you go.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Your lighter bow should be fine. I think my little cousin took his first rabbit with a 13# selfbow I helped him make. What points are you gonna use?

For rabbits the skin practically falls off (squirrel, the demons of the trees, are tougher, well, at least here. Harder to skin than deer using the fisting method to preserve the hide). I would do it all at once so you can use the hide later though, but hey- I'm nuts. 

What are you taking if nothing modern (besides the clothing and cell phone)? What method for fire, tools, and, of course, what's for supper:wink:?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

not really, I live in the city. but the beach is just a mile away..and Mexico is within walking distance, ha.  My brother says he goes and sleeps on the beach sometimes. He lives in another 'hood, and all his neighbors are those surfer hippies who have bonfires at the beach all night. I have a fire pit and a target in my yard and 2 fridges, a computer, tv's, and a shower in the house, so there's no reason for me to go anywhere.


----------



## Floridarcher (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronaya said:


> I havn't ever skinned anything but a few fish. Is it scary the first time doing it with a larger, warm-blooded animal?


Rabbits is easy just make a cut from the top of the back of neck where spine goes into the head and cut down to the tail and peal off.

Oh start the peeling on the hind legs.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

kegan said:


> Your lighter bow should be fine. I think my little cousin took his first rabbit with a 13# selfbow I helped him make. What points are you gonna use?
> 
> For rabbits the skin practically falls off (squirrel, the demons of the trees, are tougher, well, at least here. Harder to skin than deer using the fisting method to preserve the hide). I would do it all at once so you can use the hide later though, but hey- I'm nuts.
> 
> What are you taking if nothing modern (besides the clothing and cell phone)? What method for fire, tools, and, of course, what's for supper:wink:?


I'm hoping to get flint and steel and learn how to make fire that way. I've also been practicing making bow drills (no luck yet). 
I'm gonna bringing my bow with field point arrows (the pointy kind not the blunt), a kukri knife/machete, another small knife, some rope, a billy pot, and some tinder.
I'm bringing enough food for about one meal. (beef jerky, and some kind of bread) The rest of the time I'm going to eat dandilions and whatever other edibles I can find. Maybe ,if I'm lucky, I get a nice little rabbit.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

What materials are you using for your bowdrill? And what reading did you use to learn?

WIth the tools and supplies you're taking, you can make yourself a nice little rabbit bow and arrows.

I don't like dandelions- i like to trap mice more than 'lions. They do make a nice little target though...:wink:


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

kegan said:


> What materials are you using for your bowdrill? And what reading did you use to learn?
> 
> WIth the tools and supplies you're taking, you can make yourself a nice little rabbit bow and arrows.
> 
> I don't like dandelions- i like to trap mice more than 'lions. They do make a nice little target though...:wink:


I'm using maple for the bow. Same for the spindle. And Also for the base board. lol. I think I'm using some cedar bark for the holding thingy. And a leather cord for a string. I went through alot of twine to get to the conclusion that I need something else.
I looked up a bunch of sights online. With all of them together, I made my own.
I'm a little squimish when it comes to eating mice. I have to work up to that.  
I don't like Dandi's either, but the tops are good, and I'm trying to make myself like them.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Maple? I have tried it - it doesn't work. Cedar, aspen, yucca, cottonwood, and willw are all alot better. Around here there are some aspens and I can get a coal outta a aspen-aspen (drill and board) combo in a very short time (15 seconds). What's your handhold? If there is friction there it won't help:mg:!

Don't try to force yourself! The heads taste fine, but there are alot of things that taste better than wild plants- like meat. Ever try the Ojibwa or Paiute traps? Work great for mice/mammals and birds.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

kegan said:


> Maple? I have tried it - it doesn't work. Cedar, aspen, yucca, cottonwood, and willw are all alot better. Around here there are some aspens and I can get a coal outta a aspen-aspen (drill and board) combo in a very short time (15 seconds). What's your handhold? If there is friction there it won't help:mg:!
> 
> Don't try to force yourself! The heads taste fine, but there are alot of things that taste better than wild plants- like meat. Ever try the Ojibwa or Paiute traps? Work great for mice/mammals and birds.


Would cedar bark work? That was what I tried it with yesterday and it got ALOT hotter with that. I have a maple hand-hold. There shouldn't be friction there.... Will a maple spindle still work?
I've got alot of cottonwood here so maybe I'm try that the next nice day that comes around.
I actually never tried a trap. I'm a little afraid to get a bird (bird flu) not that we are likely to have it here, but I can't be to careful. 
I am beginning to like the dandis tho. They are starting to taste pretty good to me, and the ARE full of vitamin c. I enjoy collecting wild edible plant. We don't have a ton around here, but there are a few.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

WOuld cedar bark work for what? I would use a soft on soft wood combonation. Hard woods ignite at a higher temperature and are therefore alot harder to get a fire started with. Soft wood work alot better, and the softer the wood, the easier it would be. As for your handhold, try a peice of sandstone. Just auger a hole in with a peice of flint or old knife.

You won't get the bird flu from songbirds. Crows would be the only thing that would cause "troubles". But if you don't want to risk it, then try mice. Watch out for the hantivirus though. 

Read John and Geri Mcpherson's books, Naked into the Wilderness 1 and 2. Coulnd't get any better than that!


----------



## Hunter Stolz (Feb 8, 2007)

*Everyday*

I would do that all the time back home I live in the city now.:mad2:But I would just take a sandwich,my revolver, and my hunting bag with a few things and just explore the area within a 5 mile radias.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hunter Stolz said:


> I would do that all the time back home I live in the city now.:mad2:But I would just take a sandwich,my revolver, and my hunting bag with a few things and just explore the area within a 5 mile radias.


Why in the WORLD would you take a revolver? Handguns only serve one purpose- killing people. And if you are in the woods, you ain't gonna be killing anybody. Besides, if you take a selfbow, you can be stump shooting, wouldn't need a snadwhich, would have something to occupy you, etc. 

Hiss- handguns stink- hiss


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Why in the WORLD would you take a revolver? Handguns only serve one purpose- killing people. And if you are in the woods, you ain't gonna be killing anybody. Besides, if you take a selfbow, you can be stump shooting, wouldn't need a snadwhich, would have something to occupy you, etc.
> 
> Hiss- handguns stink- hiss


Kegan.. im sorry.. i disagree.. i have a .44 mag and i havent killed anyone with it... just about 17 deer! Many people use it for different things... not only killing people! Not attackin u.. just stating the truth!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Kegan.. im sorry.. i disagree.. i have a .44 mag and i havent killed anyone with it... just about 17 deer! Many people use it for different things... not only killing people! Not attackin u.. just stating the truth!!


I get your point, i just don't consider them "hunting implements". Contenders maybe, but I don't know about revolvers.


----------



## Hunter Stolz (Feb 8, 2007)

*revolver*



kegan said:


> Why in the WORLD would you take a revolver? Handguns only serve one purpose- killing people. And if you are in the woods, you ain't gonna be killing anybody. Besides, if you take a selfbow, you can be stump shooting, wouldn't need a snadwhich, would have something to occupy you, etc.
> 
> Hiss- handguns stink- hiss


It saved me from a bobcat & a pack of coyotes several times also filled my belly with deer meat.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> I get your point, i just don't consider them "hunting implements". Contenders maybe, but I don't know about revolvers.


Revolvers are a lot harder than u think! Not only do they have 6 shots in it.. but u have to control it, and as a matter of fact... they are heavy man! haha And deer (or the animal u are hunting) have to be only so far away to make an accurate shot! Does the contender take rifle only shots or does it have .44 mag and .357 mag for barrels?? I thought only rifle shots which give them a HUGE advantage at range!! Again.. not tryin to argue.. just makin my point! :wink::tongue:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hunter- a bobcat and coyotes? Two types of animals that aren't known to attack people? Ones taht are small and easily scared off by large things- as in people? Sounds funny to me.

Bowhunter- Contenders come in a variety of ammunitions- including revolver ammunition. Usually however, they are break action with mounted sights. As for distance, if you wnat close up use a simple selfbow:wink: (that was more of a joke than anyhting)

Well, I'm done on this. Have a feeling it might go sour on me if I continue.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hunter Stolz said:


> It saved me from a bobcat & a pack of coyotes several times also filled my belly with deer meat.


I'm gunna have to agree with Kegan on this one. I personally think that your full of hot air. Coyotes and bobcats are shy animals and in almost every case unless its cornered will it attack a person.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Hunter- a bobcat and coyotes? Two types of animals that aren't known to attack people? Ones taht are small and easily scared off by large things- as in people? Sounds funny to me.
> 
> Bowhunter- Contenders come in a variety of ammunitions- including revolver ammunition. Usually however, they are break action with mounted sights. As for distance, if you wnat close up use a simple selfbow:wink: (that was more of a joke than anyhting)
> 
> Well, I'm done on this. Have a feeling it might go sour on me if I continue.


Oh no man! Not a problem!! I was just trying to tell u revolvers can also be used for hunting not only killing "people" its all good bro! I understand where u are coming from.. but trust me.. its a blast hunting with the good ol' .44 mag! haha


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Oh no man! Not a problem!! I was just trying to tell u revolvers can also be used for hunting not only killing "people" its all good bro! I understand where u are coming from.. but trust me.. its a blast hunting with the good ol' .44 mag! haha


I know they can take game- just not my thing. But hey- I play with selfbows 24/7. My judgemnet is a little different:wink:


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

kegan said:


> I know they can take game- just not my thing. But hey- I play with selfbows 24/7. My judgemnet is a little different:wink:


Man I can see your starting your own business in the future making traditional bows.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

fip09 said:


> Man I can see your starting your own business in the future making traditional bows.


Maybe custom selfbows- that would be fun. Heck- I already try to sell some of my bows taht shoot well but that i don't use.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

I suppose it could be good money, I'd say easy money but making a self bow sounds hard. lol:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

fip09 said:


> I suppose it could be good money, I'd say easy money but making a self bow sounds hard. lol:wink:


Not hard, but alot of work. Definately alot of work:wink:.


----------

